
Everyone’s AirPods Will Die - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/08/everyones-airpods-will-die-weve-got-trick-replacing-them/
======
mft_
Interesting example to consider. I can usually mostly understand Apple (and
others) making batteries unremovable, as it allows them to pack the maximum
battery into the minimum space (and sometimes a awkwardly-shaped space which
wouldn't support removability anyway). However, in the AirPods example, the
'stalk' doesn't appear to hold anything except a battery, charging contacts,
and an antenna for bluetooth reception.

This being the case, it should have been possible to design the 'stalk' as a
self-contained unit which would then have been easy to swap out; it would have
needed maybe a millimetre extra to incorporate contacts to transfer power and
the antenna signal.

